# Adding font path to xorg



## idude (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello,

I want to add a font path to my xorg and I went to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ looking for xorg.conf but it's not there, there no files there.  Where is my xorg.conf file so I can add a font path or is there another way to do this?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 21, 2017)

The use of xorg.conf is "outdated". The current default behavior is to not need/have a xorg.conf at all, however if you need/want to do some kind of _customization_, the advised way is to add in specific files at /usr/local/etc/xorg.conf.d, like:

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/15-fonts.conf

```
Section "Files"
    ModulePath    "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font/"
EndSection
```

Otherwise, if you like, you can create a entire xorg.conf as used to be in the past, however it seem to be bringing more problems than solutions.


----------

